# new logo for 2009



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have finally created a new logo for our haunt. I keep changing something on it every time I look at it. Hopefully this is it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful job, ghost, and that spider just makes the sign


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice logo, sign looks great!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice!!!
:jol:.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for nice comments. I love that spider as well.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What software are you using for that. That is awesome!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> What software are you using for that. That is awesome!


I use Adobe photoshop and sometimes Illustrator, but I like photoshop more!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I looked for Photoshop on-line. It can get expensive. Maybe I should just draw on a piece of paper. LOL


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, ghost!


----------

